# Microsoft Flight Sim. X Deluxe Installation Problem



## Instant87 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi, I am having a issue trying to install Flight Simulator X on my laptop.

I am running Windows Vista Home Premium x64 Edition on a Dell Studio XPS 13, 4 gigs of DDR3 RAM, NVIDIA GeForce 9400M graphics card, 320 gig HD.

I was able to install this on my old XP desktop, but gaming on there is not the best.

The exact problem I am having is when I start the installer (it launches installshield) and starts the windows installer... and when it gets to the part where it says "Configuring Microsoft C++ 2005 Redistributable"... the loading bar gets to the end, then stops for about 5 minutes. Then, 5 minutes later, I get an error message saying "Error 1935. An error occurred during the installation of assembly."

Here is the full picture of the error: http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/5426/errorntb.jpg

I updated the graphics card drivers also, still doesn't work.

Any ideas? Thanks in advance! :grin:


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello Instant87!

I have done some research and found that this generally a problem with vista. I would try running it as administrator and seeing if that works.


----------

